# Please help, scared



## jazzmynn123 (Jul 16, 2010)

I have IBS and a hiatal hernia.

I have been on omeprazole for years and haven't had too many problems.

A couple of weeks ago, I started having bad gas and indigestion. I had company here and we ate so much junk!

Anyway, I keep being bloated and feel full of gas. The big thing for me is that about 2 hours after I eat, I get indigesion and burp.

Then, the gas feels like it moves to my lower stomach area.

I just feel miserable all day with the bloating and gassy feeling.

Can IBS act like this?

I thought about calling my dr and asking if I can take my omeprazole twice a day instead of once.

Please tell me if you've ever felt like this.

Thanks


----------

